# Windshield Wiper Replacement Recommendations



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi all, looks like my wipers got screwed by the ash this summer. I even tried some graphite grease but no go. Can anyone recommend what's a good replacement for the 2018 Atlas?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If it was me, I would choose a quality brand and design and buy them in the Atlas's size. if the issue is truly ash, a simple cleaning would fix them. If you have allowed the ash to scratch the glass, new wipers will not help.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

walksonair said:


> Hi all, looks like my wipers got screwed by the ash this summer. I even tried some graphite grease but no go. Can anyone recommend what's a good replacement for the 2018 Atlas?


If not OE, then Valeo. Valeo is probably making them for VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Wouldn't hesitate to go with Bosch either.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Hearn back to the dealer and get them swapped under warranty. Covered for the first year.


----------



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

*Replacement wiper blades for Atlas?*

Has anyone found any high-quality, 3rd-party replacement wiper blades?

In particular, I'd like sometime more robust that's particularly good in snow and ice. (We don't have a garage.)

I was hoping to install some Bosch Icons, but they don't seem to be compatible.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VW does not make wiper blades...all blades are "third party". The key is a blade that works, not one that is "robust".


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The stock ones are fine, in conjunction with a de-icing fluid.

There should be Bosch ICON OE with the PTB, as well as Valeo ones (both supply VW with wiper blades)


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> The stock ones are fine, in conjunction with a de-icing fluid.
> 
> There should be Bosch ICON OE with the PTB, as well as Valeo ones (both supply VW with wiper blades)


any part numbers? or should one go by the size (inches)?

Amazon shows me 3 matching sizes: 11 inch (rear I guess) and 22 and 26 inches.
Are the front ones of different sizes?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

blerg said:


> any part numbers? or should one go by the size (inches)?
> 
> Amazon shows me 3 matching sizes: 11 inch (rear I guess) and 22 and 26 inches.
> Are the front ones of different sizes?


Probably driver side is longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blerg said:


> any part numbers? or should one go by the size (inches)?
> 
> Amazon shows me 3 matching sizes: 11 inch (rear I guess) and 22 and 26 inches.
> Are the front ones of different sizes?


So, you are buying new blades and you don't even have a vehicle? Otherwise you would just measure them yourself......


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone confirmed aftermarket wipers that will fit?

I tried some Michelin ones hanging around and the adapter was noticeably wider that the slot in the wiper arm. I checked my '08 GTI that works fine and confirmed that they are in fact thinner on the Atlas.

I also looked at some Bosch wipers in a local store and saw that the required adapter was too wide as well.

Really not looking to pay $35/ea CDN at the dealership for $10 parts.

FYI, after 6 months my oem wipers are toast. Despite a clean window, they skips and chatter and squeak in all sorts of conditions. I can see the top ends are not flexing very hard onto the glass. I might try to bend them in, but usually I replace them when this happens.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

Apparently they are under warranty for 1 year so you might be able to get a free set. Call your local dealer.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Bosch Icon will not fit*

Don't bother trying the Bosch Icon blades. Their catalog will tell you the 26OE fits the Atlas. That is wrong. There are two models for the Icon 26OE, "Extreme" and "ClearMax 365" They both do not fit. The Atlas WIPER arm has two extra hooks that interfere with sliding the Bosch blade hinge down the top lock channel of the arm.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Has anyone tried the "Wiper Blade Company"?*

While checking out options for wiper blades I came across this company that sells you blades at $1 each + $3 S&H, after a one-time $19 registration charge. You would save money very quickly over what I see as list prices on most options from BOSCH, Trico, VW etc.. I wonder if this is a similar model as "Harry's" razor blades (that I love) which are just a good as the big guys, but $2 a blade. Anyone, I'm curious if anyone has tried them on the Atlas or other vehicle?

https://thewiperbladecompany.com/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*Wipers done already?*

8 mos. and they just are skipping so bad I ordered a complete set from ECS. I tried everything in terms of cleaning them and the window. I blame the Rain-X washer fluid/window treatment I used/did shortly after getting it. Nothing but Krystal Klar mix now so hope the new blades sort it out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Use Rain-X Xtreme clean to help remove the silicone off of the windshield 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> ......I blame the Rain-X washer fluid/window treatment I used/did shortly after getting it.......


Yes, it is nasty stuff.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep...did that too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't use Rain-X, but I have used just regular spray wax on one of my car windshields that was older and had lots of scratches and pits. It worked better and lasted longer. I also conditioned the wiper rubber with 303 Aerospace Protectant to keep the rubber from cracking. My original wipers are a year old and still going.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> 8 mos. and they just are skipping so bad I ordered a complete set from ECS. I tried everything in terms of cleaning them and the window. I blame the Rain-X washer fluid/window treatment I used/did shortly after getting it. Nothing but Krystal Klar mix now so hope the new blades sort it out.


try clay barring your windshield.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

The stock ones were awful, I replaced them within a month with a pair of Bosch blades, and they've been great for almost a year.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lopan said:


> The stock ones were awful,....


Real supporting data?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Lopan said:


> The stock ones were awful, I replaced them within a month with a pair of Bosch blades, and they've been great for almost a year.


Which Bosch blades did you use? I bought a pair of Icons and they wouldn't fit even though Bosch's site said they would.


----------



## Lopan (May 4, 2002)

The Icons, if I recall correctly. There's 2 versions though, and you need the "OE" version.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Replaced all 3 with OEMs from ECS Tuning. Raining here today...work perfect...nice and quiet.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Lopan said:


> The Icons, if I recall correctly. There's 2 versions though, and you need the "OE" version.


Hmmm...those are the ones I got but they wouldn't slide all the way in. Maybe I'll have to grab another pair and try again.


----------



## xcesmess (Oct 1, 2012)

*Bosch ICON wipers*

Just a heads up. I don’t know if it was a bad day at the factory or what but the 22OE wipers from Bosch do not have the required “4” adapter. The 26OE for the drivers side does... the guys at NAPA checked several packages and none of 22OEs had it.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Unfortunately not a bad day at the factory. I ran in to this same issue when I went to put a set on my Atlas a few months ago. Hoping it's fixed soon as I would like to put a set on mine.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

*my fun with wiper replacements*

I replaced the factory wipers at our Mr Lube location - free wipers every spring.. [ free with oil change ]
they replaced the factory wipers with Michellin wipers not realizing it used a special adaptor for the PTB narrow wiper arm.. 

so fast forward today it is about a year and they are horrible now, so i head over to costco buy Michellin wipers, they dont come with the adaptors; during my attempt at reusing the adaptor i brake them upon removal.. :banghead:

Then i head home with one working wiper, spend about 3 hours on the internet researching wipers for the Atlas.. 
Damn it the Narrow PTB arm is the worst ever, Rain X or other brands wipers are not sold everywhere specially for that wiper arm.. 

So i end up at my local auto shop Canadian Tire - Bosch ICON 365 climax - they have the adaptor .. but in the process which the instructions say push down and lift i rip open my finger lol 
seriously it should not be that hard. i return the broken wiper and they gave me a new one, i ask the tech there for assistance - they said $6 for help i laugh and show them the blood and hole in my finger and the instructions, he feels bad and then says you need a flat head pry at it and lift at an angle.. I replied seriously - the instructions don't say that. 

lesson learned - Bosch ICON 365 climax and bring a flat head.. i love them they work silently and dont streak.
Seriously VW and their bloody not standard wiper arms.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I installed Bosch Envision 26" and 22" and they are working awesome! I didn't have any problems to change the wipers. For what exactly did you need the flat head screwdriver?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I just use OEMs...work fine and aren't too much...they are very easy to change...no need for any tools (just push down and pull I thought). I'm quite sure "Mr. Lube" uses $hit-house generics that don't fit...are you getting your oil changed their too? If so, I'd make sure they are using the correct oil (5W40 VW502.00-approved).


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

My OEM wipers lasted a year. I decided to go with PIAA silicone blades. I had to order from Autozone because they weren't available locally, SI-Tech p/n 97065 (driver side) and 97053 (passenger). Note that the PIAA chart for the adapter to use is wrong. The chart shows adapter "A" but it should be "B", which fits perfectly and is included. They are working fantastic. I'm hoping they will last longer than a year.

PIAA doesn't list one for the rear blade, but my local Napa had one of their brand blades. It's half the price of the Bosch so if I only get 6 months out of it, no big deal.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pnvwfun said:


> My OEM wipers lasted a year. I decided to go with PIAA silicone blades. I had to order from Autozone because they weren't available locally, SI-Tech p/n 97065 (driver side) and 97053 (passenger). Note that the PIAA chart for the adapter to use is wrong. The chart shows adapter "A" but it should be "B", which fits perfectly and is included. They are working fantastic. I'm hoping they will last longer than a year.
> 
> PIAA doesn't list one for the rear blade, but my local Napa had one of their brand blades. It's half the price of the Bosch so if I only get 6 months out of it, no big deal.


Yeah, 1 year is about all I ever get out of basic rubber wiper blades...maybe next time I'll up my game and do the pricier silicone ones.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yeah, 1 year is about all I ever get out of basic rubber wiper blades...maybe next time I'll up my game and do the pricier silicone ones.


They were about the same price as the Bosch blades.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

*Bought the Rain X from Amazon*

Rain-X 22 inches 5079279-2 Latitude 2-in-1 Water Repellency Wiper Blade

Rain-X 26 inches 5079281-2 Latitude 2-in-1 Water Repellency Wiper Blades, 26" (Pack of 1)

Have been working great and they were cheaper than the OEM's. Really wanted Bosch Icons, but had trouble finding them and didnt want to order without knowing 100% they fit


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> I replaced the factory wipers at our Mr Lube location - free wipers every spring.. [ free with oil change ]
> they replaced the factory wipers with Michellin wipers not realizing it used a special adaptor for the PTB narrow wiper arm..
> 
> so fast forward today it is about a year and they are horrible now, so i head over to costco buy Michellin wipers, they dont come with the adaptors; during my attempt at reusing the adaptor i brake them upon removal.. :banghead:
> ...


There is actually a technique to prying it off that doesn't require any tools. I just changed mine from factory to the Icon Clearmaxes about an hour ago without tools.

After you remove the Bosch factory installed cap, you will see that the adapter is attached to the blade by what appears to be 2 round rivets. If you look close, both rivets have a notch on one side, so you just need to pull to one side and it'll pop right off. Then slide on the adapter #4 and you're good to go.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Used Costco Michelin blades on our '18 Atlas. FYI the 21" & 26" blades don't come with the necessary adapter for VW vehicles. Not sure why but there are different adapters included with different length blades. I went through a couple boxes and for the correct VW adapter (P5) included with the 19" blades. Once I had the correct adapter they work as expected.. and cost $7.99 a piece. Really no need to spend more.

This video shows the adapter and answered my question of why the original sizes didn't come with the correct adapter.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

vwvapor said:


> There is actually a technique to prying it off that doesn't require any tools. I just changed mine from factory to the Icon Clearmaxes about an hour ago without tools.
> 
> After you remove the Bosch factory installed cap, you will see that the adapter is attached to the blade by what appears to be 2 round rivets. If you look close, both rivets have a notch on one side, so you just need to pull to one side and it'll pop right off. Then slide on the adapter #4 and you're good to go.


Ditto this. Take off the factory installed cap and adaptor (slotted screwdriver worked well) and use adapter #4.

Bosch Icon Clear Max 365, 26OE and 21OE. My local O’Reilly had them in stock. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

tbgti said:


> Ditto this. Take off the factory installed cap and adaptor (slotted screwdriver worked well) and use adapter #4.
> 
> Bosch Icon Clear Max 365, 26OE and 21OE. My local O’Reilly had them in stock.
> 
> ...



Why did you go with 21 and not 22 for the smaller wiper? 22 works like a charm!


----------



## paulp10 (Aug 21, 2018)

*wiper refill*

Does anyone have the actual VW part numbers for the front and rear wiper blade inserts/refills? The actual rubber part. Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

paulp10 said:


> Does anyone have the actual VW part numbers for the front and rear wiper blade inserts/refills? The actual rubber part. Thanks


VW makes you buy the entire blade.

you can try a Honda dealership for the rubber element


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

if anyone is on SoCal around Orange County, Vw of Garden Grove is offering 30% off wiper blades

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaAtlas (Jun 14, 2019)

*Windshield Wiper Woes*

Thanks for posting your solution. I just had the oil changed at Mr. Lube and received the Michelin wipers. The technician warned me that they would require an adapter. i have been searching the Atlas Forum for over an hour looking for this information. Even Canadian Tire does not show any results in the search function. Now I know which wipers to look for. I will continue to search for the Michelin adapter as well.


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

Napa carries Trico ice . They fit like a glove and are very good for winter.


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

Try Napa and go with Trico iCE


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

rhgti1 said:


> Don't bother trying the Bosch Icon blades. Their catalog will tell you the 26OE fits the Atlas. That is wrong. There are two models for the Icon 26OE, "Extreme" and "ClearMax 365" They both do not fit. The Atlas WIPER arm has two extra hooks that interfere with sliding the Bosch blade hinge down the top lock channel of the arm.



THIS!!!! I just tried some rainx, trico, and bosch icon. ALL of them showed to fit in the computer at fleet farm. The respective websites also confirm fitment. The rainx were not even close. Like 1/8in too wide. The trico just wouldn't fit as well. The icons would start to go in, but would only slide half way. The icons were 21oe and 26oe. The vw atlas wiper arm has two tabs that interfere with the bosch clip. I ground down the width of the icons clip and got them to slide in, but they won't snap in place. I zip tied them to keep them on. 

TOTALLY unacceptable for 60$ in wipers. I had to use them because I was on a road trip. I'm going to write bosch and see what they say.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I used Trico and they work very well, lasting 2 years (but we don't have extreme weather in (N. California.) About $40 for all 3 from Amazon : 
Trico (Driver) 25-260; Trico (Pass) 25-220; Trico (Rear) 11-H; 
They are easy to replace IF you read the instructions, I skimmed them and had a hard time. Read and follow carefully to get the clip (included the package) set up correctly.

You may want to try putting your wipers into "Service Mode" to ease changing them 
Service Mode Pg. 347 of OM
-Close Engine hood
-Switch ignition off, turn it on briefly, then off again
-Press windshield wiper lever down briefly while ignition is off
-Wipers automatically move into service position


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

In these pics you can see what the offending tab is on the VW. You can also see how I ground down the included Bosch adapter so it would fit. I WAS able to totally remove the bosch adapter on the other blade. I then punched out the pin on the original vw wiper and transfere the adapter using the pin. I did have to grind down the base the of bosh wiper so it would fit.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Well I spoke with Bosch. They updated the icon line to fit the atlas and other vws. Problem is there is still a ton of new old stock out there. They are both using the same part number. 26oe and 21oe for our cars. The databases don't distinguish the new vs old version. They are sending me new ones.


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Just install the Michelin wipers from Costco today. The adapters included can be stacked together to fit with no issue. 
No P5 needed. I bought 21/26” ones. Best $16 spent. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Harrybinh said:


> Just install the Michelin wipers from Costco today. The adapters included can be stacked together to fit with no issue.
> No P5 needed. I bought 21/26” ones. Best $16 spent.
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I tried to buy one from Costco (Michelin), it didn't work. I'll have to try again because these wipers are cheap and is of good quality 

Edit: ahh so you need to buy the 21 not the 22 for the passenger. That's probably why. The 22 was missing the appropriate adapter 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

After buying a set from Costco that didn't have the right adapter I just emailed them. They asked me to email a picture of the wipers and the adapters it came with and I told them which adapters I needed. About a week later the adapters came in the mail. If you like the Michelin Costco blades and can wait a week it is worth it.


----------



## somd (Feb 2, 2017)

I have been using Rain‑X Latitude Water Repellency 2-n-1 Wiper Blades on all my VWs and never had a problem. It comes with all the adapters to fit a wide variety of wiper arms.
Is it possible they sell wiper blades with different adapters in different parts of the US and Canada?


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Tim K said:


> After buying a set from Costco that didn't have the right adapter I just emailed them. They asked me to email a picture of the wipers and the adapters it came with and I told them which adapters I needed. About a week later the adapters came in the mail. If you like the Michelin Costco blades and can wait a week it is worth it.


I stacked them together per instruction and it worked right out of the box. No email no waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Last time I tried to buy one from Costco (Michelin), it didn't work. I'll have to try again because these wipers are cheap and is of good quality
> 
> Edit: ahh so you need to buy the 21 not the 22 for the passenger. That's probably why. The 22 was missing the appropriate adapter
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Not sure if it makes a difference. If you need help, lmk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Harrybinh said:


> I stacked them together per instruction and it worked right out of the box. No email no waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it depends what comes in the package you get. Seems there is no rhyme or reason to what is included in each. Mine had no combination that worked on the Atlas.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Harrybinh said:


> Not sure if it makes a difference. If you need help, lmk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely will hit you up when I get them. Thank you!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------

